# Check this one out!



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

This deer is from an MLD property that has been consistantly producing good bucks for the last 3 years. Two years ago my buddy shot a county record from this place and this one will be pretty darn close (I posted about it a couple of years ago). This shows what a management plan and protein will do.

I have a pretty good idea of the score and age but if ya'll want guess the age and score (I will post later).


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Thats a shooter for sure...thanks for sharing..


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

probably say a 4.5 to 5.5 yr old deer. 150"+


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

5 yrsold and 170


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Both G1's and G2's are split. Main frame 11pt. Really long tines. I am going to say 185" gross


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Great animal there for sure!


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

He looks 4.5 to me. 180 gross


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Great buck! I'm gonna guess 5.5 & 170". -Roach:texasflag


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!! 

Beautiful buck!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Very, very nice animal ... probably about 4.5 years old and without the trash accounted for 165" ... all those little splits and what not are going to add probably 12 - 20".

Beautiful.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I will say 4.5 and 170". Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

A monster for the post oak savanah....


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Good solid deer! I'm going to say- 4.5 yrs. & middle 170's gross (they would make some good rattling horns!) just kidd'n


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

He's eating something that isn't natural...look at those eyes.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great buck! Looks to be around 4.5 maybe 5.5? You say under MLD so are they going to let him go onemore year or take him now? If high fenced or large enough place I let him walk another year!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd shoot him now...come deer season he might be gone the first weekend. 

Ya snooze, ya lose...


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

For those that have guessed 4.5, take a look at his TOOL... have any of you seen a 4.5 year old with a tool like that out of rut? 


This deer is no younger than 6.5 and I am going to say he is probably 7.5 and will score 180 +/- 4 inches. I will post the pictures of when he gets ground measured. He will not walk after this year. Last year he was spotted 1 time (however, there where many pictures of him) and the guy that saw him shot the big one off the lease the year before so he was on a trophy break. This deer is almost strickly nocturnal so it will be fun hunting him.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Those older bucks definitely get nocturnal, but if you spend enough time hunting him he _WILL _slip up you just better be there. Hunt him hard! Hope ya'll get him! -Roach:texasflag


----------



## lars (Nov 15, 2004)

one more year


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

That is fantastic deer, I'd pull the trigger.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*nice deer*

Don't think i'd harvest him yet myself. i think he has a couple more years to grow. I have him at 4.5 on age and 177 before kickers/splits ect.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Id say 4.5-5 low 180's I would wait a year to take him.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol.

Anyone that says they would pass on that old mossy back is a **** liar.

Very nice buck.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Great looking deer. In my opinion he's border 4.5-5.5 & in the mid 170's gross. Heck of a breeder buck, congrats.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I think most are guessing to young on the age but pretty close on the score of 170-180...I think this buck is closer to 6 than 4... hope your the lucky man on the trigger RT...Walker


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> I think most are guessing to young on the age but pretty close on the score of 170-180...I think this buck is closer to 6 than 4... hope your the lucky man on the trigger RT...Walker


Thanks for the kind words Walker but I will not be the one to shoot him.

I don't hunt trophy deer. I just hunt for culls and meat. The thrill was lost many years ago when we started to raise deer and have 200+b&c deer in the back yard. I get a bigger thrill from watching someone come in with a personal trophy and experiencing the excitement (and the celebration :brew.

BTW, I posted earlier that he is no less than 6.5 years old and I have him around 180 +/- 4 inches and he is a 100% wild deer (along with all deer on this place) on an 1800 acre place.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Reelthreat, did ya'll get this buck last season? If so what did he go?


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

DAY-YUM !


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> Reelthreat, did ya'll get this buck last season? If so what did he go?


No one got him. He was seen a couple of times but he never presented a shot. One of my buddies is out at the lease right now looking for his sheds... he found them last year under a feeder and they were bigger.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sayin 5 1/2 year old and 174.........AWESOME deer


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> No one got him. He was seen a couple of times but he never presented a shot. One of my buddies is out at the lease right now looking for his sheds... he found them last year under a feeder and they were bigger.


Cool. Heck, with all this rain he may be even better this year. Nice buck, Awesome G4's and browtines too. Good luck to ya


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Just hope he is isn't too far over the hill and starts to slide in the antler department this year. But he has spread enough of his genes around, that the main thing. Great buck.


----------



## potro (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice, I beleive it's a 4.5 & 165


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

If he walked out in front of me I had better be wearing my "Oops I Crapped My Pants" industrial strength


----------

